# and it starts today!



## jezzdobbel8610 (May 27, 2012)

So excited, I finally got the freezer, and today I went and got chicken backs from the poultry store. 30lbs for 12 bucks. Will feed Shylo one tonight. SO excited. lol


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you have a poultry store? wow! That's cool.

I am very excited for you. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Stinky (May 31, 2012)

That sounds like a steal for those backs. I need turkey necks and beef hearts...Ahem, anyway, yes, let us know how it goes!


----------



## jezzdobbel8610 (May 27, 2012)

he licked it a little bit then went on to eat it whole. no problem learning how to eat it.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Ahh, I remember those days. Thinking WOW, I can use the freezer in the garage for the "Dog Food" How perfect will this be...Fast forward, and I not only have that freezer; but 2 other upright freezers. One exclusively for the dogs, and I believe the second has a "Shelf" dedicated to the humans!! LOL 
Mark the date to see how long it takes you to walk on the dark side with all of us!!


----------



## Stinky (May 31, 2012)

That's great! That's about how my dog started as well.


----------



## Malika04 (May 14, 2012)

jezzdobbel8610 said:


> So excited, I finally got the freezer, and today I went and got chicken backs from the poultry store. 30lbs for 12 bucks. Will feed Shylo one tonight. SO excited. lol


That is a steal for chicken! Shylo is a beauty! I have a German Shepard/Bull Terrier Blend


----------



## jezzdobbel8610 (May 27, 2012)

Shylo's first chicken back.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Your dog kept the food in the bowl while eating? WOW I wish mine did that lol


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Congrats on your switch! She looks like she is enjoying it! Great price on the backs! I just paid $15 for 40lbs. 

She is a beautiful girl!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

AveryandAudrey said:


> Your dog kept the food in the bowl while eating? WOW I wish mine did that lol


Just what I was thinking! And it's a little bitty bowl too!


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Khan said:


> Ahh, I remember those days. Thinking WOW, I can use the freezer in the garage for the "Dog Food" How perfect will this be...Fast forward, and I not only have that freezer; but 2 other upright freezers. One exclusively for the dogs, and I believe the second has a "Shelf" dedicated to the humans!! LOL
> Mark the date to see how long it takes you to walk on the dark side with all of us!!


How the heck do you guys keep the dogs food from going bad? Isn't there something about using frozen food within 6 months, and at most 1 year?
Surely it doesn't rotate out within that time...right?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

nortknee said:


> How the heck do you guys keep the dogs food from going bad? Isn't there something about using frozen food within 6 months, and at most 1 year?
> Surely it doesn't rotate out within that time...right?


you can feed dogs alot older food than you can feed people. It doesn't really go bad, it gets freezer burned eventually but they still eat it.

I might not feed a dog something 15 years old, but a few years old no problem.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

nortknee said:


> How the heck do you guys keep the dogs food from going bad? Isn't there something about using frozen food within 6 months, and at most 1 year?
> Surely it doesn't rotate out within that time...right?


I have been buying in bulk for a little over a year. Approx. 600# every 3 months. I also will pick things up from the grocery store when I see it in the clearance section. I know that within that years time, I've rotated through the supply. So as xellil said, the dogs can eat older food than us humans, I'm still going through it within a year.
I just like knowing that I have supply on hand and I have a months worth of portioned out food for all the dogs!


----------



## jezzdobbel8610 (May 27, 2012)

haha, no he took it out of the bowl shortly after taking the pictures. lol.


----------



## jezzdobbel8610 (May 27, 2012)

just an update. His poop is small, and solid, for the first time in months he has solid and hard poop. So happy. He usually gets soft and too soft poops, but when he pooped today and yesterday, solid, and tiny, weird colouring but will change I imagine. One more day of Chicken backs then will add chicken quarters, and see how he does on that. He's really enjoying it. :biggrin1:


----------



## jezzdobbel8610 (May 27, 2012)

So it's been a little over a week since Shylo started raw food. He is doing great, no problem with eating them, his poops are awesome. He is still eating chicken backs and chicken quarters. At the end of the month I will add turkey neck and wings. SO happy he is transitioning easily. Not seeing any changes in his body tho, he is still shedding alot and has goopy eyes, but he is a german shedders so I'm not having too much hope for that lol. Although the eye thing, I think its because he gets particles in his eyes, my dog trainer recommended me to put polyporin eye drops for his eyes. I haven't yet, I just clean it then use saltine water as drops, seems to work. However I did thought that Shylo's teeth were alot whiter than usual, but I'm not too sure since he always had white teeth lol. 

I took him to the vet along with my cat Pixie, thought they both were due for their rabies, but turns out Shylo isn't due til July, they just called him in for the heartworm snap test and revoultion. Oy, talk about confusion lol. Pixie got her rabies shot and feline lukemedia I think, I'm not sure what the other was for (FVL something) cuz she was an outdoor cat. 

anyway just thought I would update you all on how Shylo is doing on his new diet.


----------



## Malika04 (May 14, 2012)

I have a German Shepard mixed with Bull Terrier. He has been on raw since May 1 2012. 

He shedded a lot the 1st 3 weeks, but he is also under 2 years old...

Anyways, his shedding has decreased the past week and a half.

I did buy and wash him with some Furminatior shampoo and used that Furminitor brush on him, but I have not brushed him in 5 days.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Glad he's doing so well. My basset sheds real bad, of course I'm bad and don't furminate her like I need to.

So lets see this German Shepard Bull Terrier mix. Must see what that looks like.


----------

